

Spore User Research Outtakes - floozyspeak
http://vimeo.com/1704058

======
hhm
This is also very cool: <http://www.spore.com/comm/prototypes> As far as I
know Spore is the first game to publish this kind of previous work, and not
just the source code (some games published design docs, and a lot of games
published postmortems too, but entire working prototypes? I've never seen
that).

~~~
Audacitor
Introversion Software released a lot of development stuff for their game
Uplink (tagline: Trust is a Weakness) on a separate CD. You can download the
contents of the CD from their site as well:
<http://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/otherfiles.html>

~~~
hhm
Thank you for the info.

------
dustineichler
omg, i love this. the little kid in the blue hat is hilarious. i wonder if
IDEO has outtakes too.

------
boredguy8
"The designing never stops."

------
tdavis
That was comedy gold.

